# să opresc



## Clematis

Hi there,

I would like to know the meaning of the expression "să opresc." Multumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Hello, welcome to WordReference! 

"Să opresc" isn't an expression. It's the subjunctive form of the verb "a opri" (to stop).

Perhaps you could tell us where you saw this? Give a bit of context (such as a complete sentence)? It's required by the rules, you know


----------



## Clematis

Hi Trisia,

thank you for your quick reply. Sorry but I a newcomer in the forum and that was my first post.
Anyway, here is the verb in its contest "nu mai pot sa opresc"...
Could you please translate it?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Trisia

No problem, just please read the rules. 

I would have preferred a complete sentence, simply for the fact that it might mean slightly different things in different contexts.

Anyway, that fragment of a sentence means "I can no longer stop... (something)"


----------



## anto33

Ciao Clematis,
Per poter rispondere alla tua domanda, ci bisognerebbe una frase completa; Comunque, letteralmente sarebbe: " Non posso più fermare...." (forse si tratta del tempo....)
Saluti


----------



## Clematis

Grazie Anto33,

noto con piacere che sei un poliglotta!
Per riprendere la frase, hai indovinato, nel testo che sto traducendo (una canzone dal romeno) si parla del tempo che passa e che non si può fermare.
Avrei altre curiosità da soddisfare nello stesso teso chissà se mi puoi aiutare nuovamente...


----------



## anto33

Grazie, ma non sono mica un poliglotta. Ti posso aiutare molto volentieri.
Saluti


----------

